
Jaco Is a Low-Power Robot Arm That Hooks to Your Wheelchair - sohkamyung
https://spectrum.ieee.org/the-human-os/robotics/medical-robots/robot-arm-helps-disabled-11-year-old-girl-show-horse-in-competition
======
oblib
That is pretty cool!

I would like to see a video of it working but it seems like a very handy thing
for quadriplegics.

